# Block Molly with White Spot



## CyberBob

I have 4 Mollies. One of my Black Males suddenly has a white spot at the base of his dorsil fin. It looks like a small fuzzy cotton spot. I'm assuming fungus. All of my mollies' dorsil fins look ragged at the edges and are turning slightly white. I'm assuming this is fin rot.

I am treating the entire tank to be on the safe side for the rest of the community. I am using Kordon Rid Fungus because it is reef safe. I have snails and scaleless fish.

My question is ...
The fungi seem to only be affecting my mollies. Could it be that they are being too aggressive towards each other? I'm wondering if they might be nipping at each other and ruining their beautiful sailfins. I'm fairly sure they are all males. But they act like one of them is a female, always trying to massage the anal fin. The strange thing is that they seem to do this to each other also, not just the one. Perhaps I just have some hormone driven teenagers. Could the spot at the base of the fin have been caused by a nip?

Water conditions are pristine and the other fish are showing no signs of disease at all. It's only the mollies.


----------



## emc7

Fungus can infect an open wound. But black mollies are so prone to columnaris one of its nicknames is 'black molly disease'. That also looks like fuzzy white stuff and need anti-biotics to treat or it could be an aggressive fin rot. 

Check your water, make sure it is very clean. If your water is soft, I would strongly suggest giving the mollies their own tank away from the snails and scaleless fish so you can use salt or at least harden the water with baking soda and medicate as needed. Salt can help against fungus and fin-rot and mollies have a very high salt-tolerance. But if its columnaris, you will need anti-biotic.


----------



## CyberBob

emc7 said:


> Fungus can infect an open wound. But black mollies are so prone to columnaris one of its nicknames is 'black molly disease'. That also looks like fuzzy white stuff and need anti-biotics to treat or it could be an aggressive fin rot.
> 
> Check your water, make sure it is very clean. If your water is soft, I would strongly suggest giving the mollies their own tank away from the snails and scaleless fish so you can use salt or at least harden the water with baking soda and medicate as needed. Salt can help against fungus and fin-rot and mollies have a very high salt-tolerance. But if its columnaris, you will need anti-biotic.


I do keep a lil aquarium salt in all my tanks except the snail breeder and only about 1.001-1.002 SL. I have hard water with a PH of 8.6 from the tap. Levels are 0\0\5-10 for all tanks. The water is crystal clear also.
I do add a lil baking soda with every other water change. I usedto have a hospital tank just for this kind of thing, but it has become my snail breeding tank. I'm now on my 3rd day of medicating the community tank, no visible changes with any fish. It's only the one molly with the spot. The other mollies do seem to have a lil fin rot though. I'm leaning towards a bad case of fin rot, but surprised that it has only affected the mollies. If it doesn't clear up soon, I'll switch to anti-biotics.


----------



## fishielover123

Same thing his happening to me. I have a 10 gallon with 1 molly and 5 danios and ONLY the molly has ich (ON and OFF its really frustrating...). None of my other fish have been affected so Im thinking my molly is just dying of old age. Sorry I cant help, I would just like an answer to your question too.


----------



## CyberBob

fishielover123 said:


> Same thing his happening to me. I have a 10 gallon with 1 molly and 5 danios and ONLY the molly has ich (ON and OFF its really frustrating...). None of my other fish have been affected so Im thinking my molly is just dying of old age. Sorry I cant help, I would just like an answer to your question too.


My molly definetly doesn't have ich. When a fish has Ich, it resembles white sand or sugar. Ich is actually a parasite also. My lil guy had a fuzzy white spot and ragged white edges of his fins. My diagnosis was white spot and fin rot. Both are fungi and most likely were caused by the males rough housing with each other. The spot is gone now and I am dosing the tank with melafix now. It will continue to fight the fungus and promote healing. Hopefully they will stop being so rough with each other as they age. Right now they are basically hormone driven teenagers.


----------

